# Croydon: Is it really that bad?



## ChrisFilter (Sep 20, 2007)

Is it so bad that nice 3 bedroom period properties, with massive rooms and a large garden, next to a park, and less than half a mile from East Croydon station for £209k doesn't represent great value?


----------



## LDR (Sep 20, 2007)

I lived in Purley for a while and used to pop down to Croydon quite a bit on a night out.  

I never saw any hassle and got to see a few decent bands.

I think it gets a bit of a bad press.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 20, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Is it so bad that nice 3 bedroom period properties, with massive rooms and a large garden, next to a park, and less than half a mile from East Croydon station for £209k doesn't represent great value?


yes, it is. I worked there for 2 1/2 years and so I should know


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 20, 2007)

yes.

my new housemate was born and bred in croydon and considers brixton and streatham a blessed relief.


----------



## marksims68 (Sep 20, 2007)

I was in Lower Addiscombe Road Croydon for six years and loved it, Croydon gets a lot of bad press but its not so bad.

The tramlink is fantastic BTW.


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 20, 2007)

Shirley is rather shit. driving to the local pub? Pardon?!

Depends what you want innit. Obviously. I'd go investigate the local pubs and stuff and see if you feel like ripping your hair out.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 20, 2007)

depends what you consider "that bad".

I'd live in sidcup long, long before i'd live in croydon again.

<shudder>


----------



## Callie (Sep 20, 2007)

drag0n said:
			
		

> Shirley is rather shit. driving to the local pub? Pardon?!
> 
> Depends what you want innit. Obviously. I'd go investigate the local pubs and stuff and see if you feel like ripping your hair out.




wtf?! where in Shirley is someone living to have to drive to the pub? I bet even Ronnie Corbett is within walking distance to one (he lives in Shirley)

Croydons alright - depends what you want/like

Bits of it are rough as fuck, bits are nice. Some of the people are wankers, some people are great. Some bits look really grey and depressing, others don't. Same as anywhere.

Croydon town centre is pretty much like any suburban town centre - all your normal bars. It can be dodgy at weekends in the bit where all the bars like tiger tiger are, especially at kicking out time.

Chris - Id say investigate further, from your other threads you don't seem too bothered about living in suburbia and all that that entails, if that is correct Croydon will be OK.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 20, 2007)

Callie said:
			
		

> Chris - Id say investigate further, from your other threads you don't seem too bothered about living in suburbia and all that that entails, if that is correct Croydon will be OK.


I grew up in suburbia (the vile bexleyheath), but croydon is far, far worse for me.  It's very much a matter of personal taste, but i wouldn't say sidcup = bromley = orpington = croydon = sutton, because it isn't so.


----------



## Meltingpot (Sep 20, 2007)

It's a while since I was in the area and used to visit, but there used to be a good veggie rastaurant there (Hockneys), a good secondhand record / tape shop (Beanos) and a classic motorbike place near Sanderstead railway station. Plus a reasonable street market. So; not the most characterful place in the world, but liveable IMO (if you can afford a flat / room there).


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 20, 2007)

Callie said:
			
		

> wtf?! where in Shirley is someone living to have to drive to the pub? I bet even Ronnie Corbett is within walking distance to one (he lives in Shirley)


He's probably just lazy. It was downhill on the way home.


----------



## smmudge (Sep 20, 2007)

I think west croydon is worse than east croydon. There are some nice places to go out at night but during the day there is a sort of atmosphere that isn't pleasant.

Good transport links out of it though, so that's a plus


----------



## Bodmass (Sep 20, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> I grew up in suburbia (the vile bexleyheath), but croydon is far, far worse for me.




Sorry, (and I realise I've already posted something similar on the West Kensington thread  ) but I think many people (both Londoners and those from elsewhere) tend to forget just how big each part of the city is

The population of Croydon is around 330,000. 

So this is as logical is writing off the whole of Nottingham or the whole of Bradford in one fell swoop.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 20, 2007)

Bodmass said:
			
		

> Sorry, (and I realise I've already posted something similar on the West Kensington thread  ) but I think many people (both Londoners and those from elsewhere) tend to forget just how big each part of the city is
> 
> The population of Croydon is around 330,000.
> 
> So this is as logical is writing off the whole of Nottingham or the whole of Bradford in one fell swoop.


ok, but i lived in selhurst, and worked at four locations around the borough. 

I found it unremittingly horrible (especially the coulsdon / purley area).


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 20, 2007)

Croydon is a huge borough, and, like all boroughs, it has good bits and bad bits. 

If you can get a 3 bedroomed property with a garden for that price, there has got to be something wrong with the property! Prices really are not that cheap. My daughter and her boyfriend tried to find somewhere within walking distance of East Croydon station and gave up because it was all too expensive.

The bit of Croydon I live in is fine, by the way


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 20, 2007)

Bodmass said:
			
		

> So this is as logical is writing off the whole of Nottingham or the whole of Bradford in one fell swoop.



and that's wrong because.... ?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 20, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> ok, but i lived in selhurst, and worked at four locations around the borough.
> 
> I found it unremittingly horrible (especially the coulsdon / purley area).



So, you dislike it in its entirety. 

Others have different experiences. Including me.

There are parts of Croydon which I really like. I like the fact that it has so many parks, for a start, and that there are lakes and gravel pits and trees all over the place. I like the fact that the neighbours are really friendly and supportive, and would watch out for and care about me and mine, even if we didn't ask. I feel much safer here in Croydon than I did in my house in Cambridge. 

I even like the fact that I am a cab ride from East Croydon station, which has trains running all night from central London. I like the fact that there are trains to London Bridge from Norwood Junction which take 12 minutes. I also like the fact that the tube is coming to the area, so I will be able to sell my house at a huge profit if I ever need to 

I particularly like the fact that I am a short bus ride from Crystal Palace park and its dinosaurs, walks, hillls, and lakes.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 20, 2007)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> and that's wrong because.... ?


spot on.
CENTRAL croydon is an utter nightmare, a new spiritual homeland for bleach-blonde types from dagenham called darren


----------



## Callie (Sep 20, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Is it so bad that nice 3 bedroom period properties, with massive rooms and a large garden, next to a park, and less than half a mile from East Croydon station for £209k doesn't represent great value?



Have you got a link?? *nosey*


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 20, 2007)

I just find it’s dominated by so many wrong things, that huge concrete lump of a shopping mall in the middle, the dual carriageway alongside cutting right through the town like a huge scar across the face, the frigging flyover, another dual carriageway running north from that, as well as just about every late 60s-mid 70s high rise architectural cliché – what a disaster of a skyline.

You can see from the Victorian housing stock there used to be a nice, probably typical English town here once, but the Luftwaffe put paid to all that.

Got no soul now, I’m afraid.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 20, 2007)

London_Calling said:
			
		

> I just find it’s dominated by so many wrong things, that huge concrete lump of a shopping mall in the middle, the dual carriageway alongside cutting right through the town like a huge scar across the face, the frigging flyover, another dual carriageway running north from that, as well as just about every late 60s-mid 70s high rise architectural cliché – what a disaster of a skyline.
> 
> You can see from the Victorian housing stock there used to be a nice, probably typical English town here once, but the Luftwaffe put paid to all that.
> 
> Got no soul now, I’m afraid.



That is central Croydon. The overwhelming majority of people who live in Croydon do NOT live in that bit! Actually, I suspect that the majority of people who live in Croydon don't even visit that bit, other than to catch a train!


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 20, 2007)

Sure, no doubt, there are really decent residential areas going south towards Purley and Sanderstead, I suppose  I'm talking about the heart of the community, the centre - after all it is a town.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 20, 2007)

Central Croydon is not the heart of the Community!  It's a shopping centre, a few bars, and a railway station.

Different wards of Croydon have their own "community heart". People in Purley certainly wouldn't think of Central Croydon as part of their community, but then, neither do I. I live in South Norwood, and I don't, either!


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm actually a little fond of South Norwood, The Clocktower, Portland Road . . . the dreamy spires of Croydon in the distance . . . like the streets between Portland Road and the tram especially.


----------



## zenie (Sep 20, 2007)

London_Calling said:
			
		

> after all it is a town.



Is it? 

I was under the impression Croydon was a London Borough? 

Filter I reckon you'd be ok depending on which bit of Croydon you want to live in.

Why not look at Beckenham or Sidcup though - nicer areas IMO


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 20, 2007)

It's a town and a Borough. Like Bromley - which goes from Crystal Palace to Biggin Hill to Oprington.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 20, 2007)

As I think someone else has said, its got that feeling where people seem angry all the time, Sutton's the same. 

But if you can find a reasonable residential part, then there's plenty of shops and good transport links, nice cheap fruit and veg market in (is it?) Surrey Street.

It can be a bit lairy of an evening.


----------



## xenon (Sep 20, 2007)

What do peple think of the Thornton Heath area? Haven't lived there full time for years. Only few days back visiting. Seems to have got rougher.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 20, 2007)

xenon_2 said:
			
		

> What do peple think of the Thornton Heath area? Haven't lived there full time for years. Only few days back visiting. Seems to have got rougher.



When I was looking at houses in the area, I decided that I didn't like Thornton Heath, but I have started getting to know it a bit since then, and I don't think it is rough at all, really. In what do you think it's getting rougher?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 20, 2007)

London_Calling said:
			
		

> It's a town and a Borough. Like Bromley - which goes from Crystal Palace to Biggin Hill to Oprington.



And Croydon goes from Crystal Palace to Purley.


----------



## xenon (Sep 20, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> When I was looking at houses in the area, I decided that I didn't like Thornton Heath, but I have started getting to know it a bit since then, and I don't think it is rough at all, really. In what do you think it's getting rougher?



Well not scientific admittidly. But there seems to have been more violent crime in recent years.

What didn't you like about it when first looking? Just out of curiosity.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 20, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> depends what you consider "that bad".
> 
> I'd live in sidcup long, long before i'd live in croydon again.
> 
> <shudder>



Fucking hell!  There's two places that should _never_ appear in the same sentence.. it's like crossing the beams in Ghostbusters....


----------



## Dan U (Sep 20, 2007)

It used to have a wicked music scene.

late 80s in to the 90s loads of DJ's from Croydon. Loads of good record shops, little nights, quite a few good DJ's from Croydon. And band nights too.

All been a bit homogenised now.

Dubstep is from Croydon too


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 20, 2007)

Dan U said:
			
		

> It used to have a wicked music scene.
> 
> late 80s in to the 90s loads of DJ's from Croydon. Loads of good record shops, little nights, quite a few good DJ's from Croydon. And band nights too.



So did Bromley, Kingston etc... pre-Weatherspoons and giant shopping malls..


----------



## xenon (Sep 20, 2007)

Is Big Apple records still there? Remembered from my breif dallience into hardcore.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 20, 2007)

xenon_2 said:
			
		

> Well not scientific admittidly. But there seems to have been more violent crime in recent years.
> 
> What didn't you like about it when first looking? Just out of curiosity.



It looked rough. I mean, lots of boarded up shops, and litter and burnt out cars type rough. 

I was moving from Cambridge, though


----------



## xenon (Sep 20, 2007)

Ah yeah. That would put you off a bit. Good transport links though. Clapham Junction only 12 mins on the train.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 21, 2007)

xenon_2 said:
			
		

> Ah yeah. That would put you off a bit. Good transport links though. Clapham Junction only 12 mins on the train.



So that's 12 minutes to take you to somewhere that might take you to somewhere else where you might actually want to spend time.


----------



## zenie (Sep 21, 2007)

London_Calling said:
			
		

> It's a town and a Borough. Like Bromley - which goes from Crystal Palace to Biggin Hill to Oprington.



I know they're places as well as Boroughs.

I didn't know you could have a town in a city though?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 21, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> I know they're places as well as Boroughs.
> 
> I didn't know you could have a town in a city though?



There are two cities in London, and innumerable towns.

Does that help?


----------



## zenie (Sep 21, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> There are two cities in London, and innumerable towns.
> 
> Does that help?



So what is 'London' then if not a city as a whole? (excluding Westminster and the City)


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 21, 2007)

Good question - apparently it's an "administrative area" 

See here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/London_borough


----------



## xenon (Sep 21, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> So that's 12 minutes to take you to somewhere that might take you to somewhere else where you might actually want to spend time.




Always have an escape route.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 21, 2007)

Greater London is a conurbation, or a metropolis or even a region or even a county.

Within Greater London there are 32 London Boroughs, two of which are, technically, cities in their own rights. That's the City of Westminster (defined by Westminster Cathedral) and the City of London (defined by St Paul's Cathedral).

Within those boroughs, there are also "towns", such as Norwood, Croydon, Mitcham, Purley, etc. etc. etc. I don't think there is really any clear definition of what is a "town" within London, but I would say that it is any community which has a centre. So, Kingston or Richmond would both be towns. Crystal Palace probably wouldn't be 

Of course, there are wards within the boroughs, but a lot of those have no community. I live in Woodside ward - wtf is that all about?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 21, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Good question - apparently it's an "administrative area"
> 
> See here:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/London_borough



This one is better http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/London


----------



## xenon (Sep 21, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> There are two cities in London, and innumerable towns.
> 
> Does that help?



White City?


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 21, 2007)

xenon_2 said:
			
		

> Always have an escape route.



Especially if you're living in Croydon!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 21, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Especially if you're living in Croydon!


Oi!

It's not that bad!


----------



## xenon (Sep 21, 2007)

Are wards just smaller administrative areas, for council representation?


----------



## DrRingDing (Sep 21, 2007)

There's a posh end and a rough neck end.

My mate who's an ex para don't think much to living in the scum end of town


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 21, 2007)

xenon_2 said:
			
		

> White City?



City Thameslink (since Clapham North is a "place" as, apparently, is Tulse Hill... why not??....  )  .. in fact.. what about Oriental City...


----------



## xenon (Sep 21, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Especially if you're living in Croydon!



I quite like the concrete shrunken Manhatten type look Croydon town centre has. I suspect I might be in a minority though.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 21, 2007)

xenon_2 said:
			
		

> Are wards just smaller administrative areas, for council representation?


Yes.

Every borough will have a certain number of wards, all of whom have ward councillors. In Croydon, most wards have 3 councillors, but some only have 2.

The number of wards is determined by the population of the borough.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 21, 2007)

xenon_2 said:
			
		

> I quite like the concrete shrunken Manhatten type look Croydon town centre has. I suspect I might be in a minority though.



A very small minority!

Apparently, the Council have been trying to persuade film companies to use Croydon to represent a generic American city!

Instead, all they get is tv programmes like the Bill, when they want to film a run down estate


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 21, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> City Thameslink (since Clapham North is a "place" as, apparently, is Tulse Hill... why not??....  )  .. in fact.. what about Oriental City...


Yeah, but Tulse Hill is, presumably, a Hill, whereas City Thameslink is a station in a place called "City", named after the rail company which used to run the service!


----------



## xenon (Sep 21, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> Yes.
> 
> Every borough will have a certain number of wards, all of whom have ward councillors. In Croydon, most wards have 3 councillors, but some only have 2.
> 
> The number of wards is determined by the population of the borough.



Thought it must have been something like that. 

Seem to recall Croydon Council were always trying to get city status. And or a tube station.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 21, 2007)

xenon_2 said:
			
		

> Thought it must have been something like that.
> 
> Seem to recall Croydon Council were always trying to get city status. And or a tube station.


They are getting the tube stations - Norwood Junction and Crystal Palace - but I hope they never get City status!


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 21, 2007)

I have the inbred hatred of someone who grew up in South London.  A jaded, distaste for Croydon, Bromley,Kingston etc...  they were all ok, in fact quite good fun I'd say, but then the soul of those towns was ripped out around about the same time as The Glades and the (new) Whitgift centres, etc, were built AFAIC.

But maybe that's just misguided nostalgia?


----------



## xenon (Sep 21, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> A very small minority!
> 
> Apparently, the Council have been trying to persuade film companies to use Croydon to represent a generic American city!
> 
> Instead, all they get is tv programmes like the Bill, when they want to film a run down estate




Yay for generic.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 21, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> I have the inbred hatred of someone who grew up in South London.  A jaded, distaste for Croydon, Bromley,Kingston etc...  they were all ok, in fact quite good fun I'd say, but then the soul of those towns was ripped out around about the same time as The Glades and the (new) Whitgift centres, etc, were built AFAIC.
> 
> But maybe that's just misguided nostalgia?



I agree about the centre of Croydon, although I never knew it beforehand. But the centre of Croydon is only one very small bit of Croydon, and I don't regret moving here at all!


----------



## xenon (Sep 21, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> They are getting the tube stations - Norwood Junction and Crystal Palace - but I hope they never get City status!



Ah didn't know that. Yeah city status does seem a dafrly pompus thing to go after.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 21, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> Yeah, but Tulse Hill is, presumably, a Hill, whereas City Thameslink is a station in a place called "City", named after the rail company which used to run the service!



It was a tongue-in -cheek joke about places named "city" rather than a serious point about actual cities...


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 21, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> So what is 'London' then if not a city as a whole? (excluding Westminster and the City)


That’s an interesting question for me because when I moved out to Penge/Beckenham I was totally confused that Beckenham was a town and Penge was part of London.

After a while I reckoned I could pin point the two-three streets where London ended and ‘town’ began, at least as far as the locals were concerned (the Post Office codes, the Borough boundaries and the district names all overlap).

I think that twilight thing between what people think of as London and not London happens all around the boundary; Catford is/Bromley isn’t, Thornton Heath is/Croydon isn’t . . . somehow city changes to town in a few streets . . .


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 21, 2007)

London_Calling said:
			
		

> I could pin point the two-three streets where London ended and ‘town’ began, at least *as far as the locals were concerned *.




I reckon this is the point - it's so subjective.  I grew up on the Bromley/Lewisham borders and it never felt like "London".. although where I grew up now seems quite "london" to me.  however, my parents-in-common law who started in Islington - (pre-posh) and then moved to Notting Hill (pre-posh).. when they wanted to move closer to us in Brixton, found Brixton Hill and Herne Hill, to be too "suburban" and moved to the Old Kent Road.  So, given their past experiences, anyone wanting to make money should probably move to north Peckham!!


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 21, 2007)

You a Downham or Bellingham bird, then ?


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 21, 2007)

London_Calling said:
			
		

> You a Downham or Bellingham bird, then ?



Please..  Downham... 

Bellingham..  

Actually Mum is minutes from Grove Park (although I used to enjoy the swimming pool behind the Somerfield's - or whatever it is now- before it got closed) and Dad is in Lee.

Last time I lived in Bromley was 17 years ago and on an estate near Bromley Common.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 21, 2007)

That's exactly the thing, Lewisham/Lee/Grove Park where on earth does London end and town start . . .


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 21, 2007)

London_Calling said:
			
		

> That’s an interesting question for me because when I moved out to Penge/Beckenham I was totally confused that Beckenham was a town and Penge was part of London.
> 
> After a while I reckoned I could pin point the two-three streets where London ended and ‘town’ began, at least as far as the locals were concerned (the Post Office codes, the Borough boundaries and the district names all overlap).
> 
> I think that twilight thing between what people think of as London and not London happens all around the boundary; Catford is/Bromley isn’t, Thornton Heath is/Croydon isn’t . . . somehow city changes to town in a few streets . . .


But Beckenham is part of London, too!

Both Beckenham and Penge are towns, though, I reckon.

Crazy place, this London. 

Innit.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 21, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Is it so bad that nice 3 bedroom period properties, with massive rooms and a large garden, next to a park, and less than half a mile from East Croydon station for £209k doesn't represent great value?



Christ, that is fucking cheap for anywhere in London.


----------



## BEARBOT (Sep 21, 2007)

yes can you post a link for that property please?
what area of croydon has similiar places/prices?
i'd like to pass this info on to a close freind..thanks! 

i dont know croydon well but it seems to vary a hell of a lot,as far as feel of the area/roughness...purley seems to be a very pleasant area, a few folks have told me thorton heath isnt nice..but its all relative to what you are used to..

 what people are universally slagging off is the town centre/shopping area..sure the town centre of croyden isnt pleasant but "hackney central" and "bethnal green rd" and "dalston/kingsland rd"(my nearest shopping areas)arent beautiful either..but i guess there is the art/music scene in "inner london"to compensate for grime/roughness etc..to be fair there used to be a good live music venue in croyden (the cartoon)dont know about any alternative night life/galleries/lefty gathering places now..as im not local..dont know the OP so i dont know what he is looking for..i think some suburbs have MORE left field stuff than others..this may/may not be important for the OP

when i lived in honor oak i used to get so MIFFED on a regular basis
that the last train home(from london bridge) was sooooooooooo much earlier for me(zone 3)but the croyden trains (zone 5!)ran all night...at those moments i was pretty jealous of the croyden dwellers


----------



## Dan U (Sep 21, 2007)

xenon_2 said:
			
		

> Is Big Apple records still there? Remembered from my breif dallience into hardcore.



no it isn't.

but some of the Big Apple crew are quite big in the Dubstep scene now.

Benga etc


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 21, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> Croydon is a huge borough, and, like all boroughs, it has good bits and bad bits.
> 
> If you can get a 3 bedroomed property with a garden for that price, there has got to be something wrong with the property! Prices really are not that cheap. My daughter and her boyfriend tried to find somewhere within walking distance of East Croydon station and gave up because it was all too expensive.
> 
> The bit of Croydon I live in is fine, by the way



I don't think there's anything wrong with it, because there were several houses in that price bracket. Have a look on findaproperty.com for 3 bedrooms houses between £200k and £240k... loads!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 21, 2007)

So all in all, I'm not unconvinced that it's a bad move. I'd never drink locally anyway, 'cos my social life isn't based on where I live (ie. I head into town, or round a mate's). It's a quick route to cycling round Surrey. It's dead quick to several London stations. It's cheap. It's easy to get out of.

Works for me, and it'd only be for a few years in order to 'get onto the property ladder'.

Anyway, any house buying is at least a year off, so expect millions more "Is this place shit?" threads


----------



## Callie (Sep 21, 2007)

Loads of people say Croydon is shit but very few can actually say why - or they just choose not to. Most reasons include 'grey and souless' which doesnt mean much tbh

If you want advice on specific areas mr filter just ask here and im sure all the current croydonians will have opinions


----------



## TopCat (Sep 21, 2007)

Red Jezza said:
			
		

> spot on.
> CENTRAL croydon is an utter nightmare, a new spiritual homeland for bleach-blonde types from dagenham called darren




Just cos you got sneered at for being ginger....


----------



## TopCat (Sep 21, 2007)

Croydon is great BTW. Brilliant parks, great shopping, loads of places to eat and go out, trams, post modern architechture, the wonderful Fairfield Halls, the picturesque Leon House, the amazing Red Lion in Coulsdon, the wonderfully preserved Croydon Airport, the legions of engineering factories on the Purley way, Brighton only half an hour away, tuppence a pint etc...


----------



## zenie (Sep 21, 2007)

See TopCat you live bang in the middle yet your roads still fairly quiet odd ey?

Croydon isn't Dulwich Chris but then you cant have everything in life ey?


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 21, 2007)

which part of croydon do you live in, topcat? 

I might be moving to the area soon too, so would be good to know which are the nicer parts, and where to avoid completely.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 21, 2007)

TopCat said:
			
		

> Croydon is great BTW. Brilliant parks, great shopping, loads of places to eat and go out, trams, post modern architechture, the wonderful Fairfield Halls, the picturesque Leon House, the amazing Red Lion in Coulsdon, the wonderfully preserved Croydon Airport, the legions of engineering factories on the Purley way, Brighton only half an hour away, tuppence a pint etc...



do i detect a hint of sarcasm!


----------



## TopCat (Sep 21, 2007)

I live in the Old Town, just off the High Street. There are fifty places to eat  and at least ten pubs within ten mins walk of my house. I hardly ever see fighting even after the pubs shut, people get on with each other. 

It's a well run place, decent civic administration (the council officers tend to ignore the councillors and just get on with running the place).

The only real problem in my view is the hordes of intolerant happy clappy religous fuckwits who plague the town centre. They don't like turning the other cheek much, especially when you loudly explain how deluded and  fuckwitted they are but they do get the support from the police and CSO's _thus far_.

I got rid of the Scientologists though, you won't see those lot about. The last lot are probably still being deprogrammed in their East Grinstead country gulag. 

It's true that there seems to be a lot of young ladies who go for the orange skin and five colours of blonde barnet look. I think they all come by bus from Bromley though.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 21, 2007)

Dan U said:
			
		

> do i detect a hint of sarcasm!



I banged my head hard once upon a time.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 21, 2007)

Croydon is quite big, there are nice bits and shit bits. It's no worse or better than other areas of London that I have lived in, in fact my quality of life since moving to Croydon has been much better. 3 bedroom for £200,000 is pretty amazing. Mine cost £310,000. 

There are places in Croydon I wouldn't live in in a million years but I'm pretty close to the station in a very leafy suburban setting.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 21, 2007)

TBF, I've spoken to a few professional orchestral musicians about decent venues and the acoustics at the Fairfield Halls usually get a big thumbs up.

The library is also a wonderous, St Pancras-like creation but otherwise, north of the flyover, I’m struggling . . . is the theatre by East Croydon still there?


----------



## Dan U (Sep 21, 2007)

London_Calling said:
			
		

> The library is also a wonderous, St Pancras-like creation but otherwise, north of the flyover, I’m struggling . . . is the theatre by East Croydon still there?



Yes. By the skin of it's teeth as ever i think.

It's surrounded by a huge redevelopment site - going to build a big sports arena last i heard.

i'm moving back to Croydon for a bit today! joy!


----------



## Chz (Sep 21, 2007)

Croydon is a lot like Sutton in one way - the town the borough is named after is shit, but the borough has a lot of nice places in it.


----------



## davesgcr (Sep 21, 2007)

Dont forget the great train service and quick one seat access to a string of seaside places ......

PS - the tube aint coming to Croydon per se - its the East London line turned into an overground "metro" ! .......


----------



## Meltingpot (Sep 26, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Christ, that is fucking cheap for anywhere in London.



I'd say that was good too.


----------



## I'm Simes (Sep 27, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Is it so bad that nice 3 bedroom period properties, with massive rooms and a large garden, next to a park, and less than half a mile from East Croydon station for £209k doesn't represent great value?




Really,

I've lived in East Croydon/Park Hill for 10 years. We were looking for a house recently to buy and couldn't find 2 bedroom house for that price unless you delve into West Croydon which is a bit shit.
Shirley is ok, I went to school there, and Addiscombe I lived there for 20 years.
Croydon town centre has got worse though, more especially since free bus travel for kids and the tram link uniting New Addington to Croydon in minutes.

Otherwise it has a fantastic but underused concert hall (one of the best acoustic rooms in the UK) apparently several brilliant shopping centres and some nice green spaces. Good transport links too.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 27, 2007)

Ah Addiscombe, my new home. 

West Croydon? *sudders*


----------



## dash_two (Sep 27, 2007)

Croydon's not so bad. I'd sooner live there many other places in London.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm Simes said:
			
		

> Really,
> 
> 
> Croydon town centre has got worse though, more especially since free bus travel for kids and the tram link uniting New Addington to Croydon in minutes.




If only the non deserving poor could be kept in their place eh? I mean that money spent on providing transport for New Addingtonites could have been spent on subsidising the the Warehouse Theatre. 

As for encouraging young people to use buses from an early age thus reducing dependancy on cars etc, shocking, must be stopped.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 27, 2007)

Anyone fancy signing that Croydon Arean petition?

http://petitions.pm.gov.uk/CATARENA/


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 27, 2007)

What Arean/arena is this, then?


----------



## untethered (Sep 27, 2007)

TopCat said:
			
		

> As for encouraging young people to use buses from an early age thus reducing dependancy on cars etc, shocking, must be stopped.



I'd be more inclined to encourage young people to walk and cycle from an early age rather than drop the price of public transport to zero for them so that they demand far, far more of it than they would if it even carried a modest price.

Children do not drive cars. Making public transport more attractive to them means that they switch from modes of transport that are better for their health and the environment.

There's no serious likelihood that free public transport for children is likely to have a significant effect on their travel behaviour as adults, once they have to pay for public transport and can legally drive.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 27, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> What Arean/arena is this, then?


This one.

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=223566


It's quite the 'hot thread' in the  protest forums.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 27, 2007)

ground work is imminently starting by the looks of it Suplex.

bit of a lost cause i fear


----------



## sir.clip (Sep 28, 2007)

London_Calling said:
			
		

> Got no soul now, I’m afraid.



Dont be affraid.. Croydons got soul..

Home of Dubstep, Fairfield halls, Beanos records, The gun tavern, Croydon annual free festival in fantastic Lloyd park with acts like Roy ayes, Jimmy cliff & De La Soul + Croydon Mela asain spectacular..
Pedestrian shopping areas, sports stores, home stores, clothing stores, pet stores, Surry street Market, A tram service to wonderfulll Mitcham And beyond, Multi cultural living in an suburban eden, Over 120 parks & open spaces, Street performers, The clock tower cafe, a museum, History, the dog & bull Inn, cobbled streets, Ambala sweets, halal butchers, bicycle shops galore, Court rooms, a fly over, A college, People, children, cats & dogs..

Croydons got Soul, Plenty plenty soul....


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm Simes said:
			
		

> Croydon town centre has got worse though, more especially since free bus travel for kids and the tram link uniting New Addington to Croydon in minutes.



Free bus travel for kids is a nightmare, imho, because the lazy buggers jump onto passing buses just to go one stop or two, thereby filling up said bus so that those of us who want to go a bit further get stuck at bus stops!

I think it is a great idea, and it might have cut down on the school run of cars, but it drives me crazy!

Also, they get together in gaggles and gangs and they are dead noisy! 

Ooh, I am such a grumpy old woman


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 28, 2007)

Dan U said:
			
		

> ground work is imminently starting by the looks of it Suplex.
> 
> bit of a lost cause i fear



You see this is what I don't get. An eight week public enquiry into the Arena has only just started and they don't even have any planning permission. In fact they have already had planning permission rejected. 

Yet they they are just getting on with it anyway. Barstards.


----------



## Callie (Sep 28, 2007)

sir.clip said:
			
		

> Dont be affraid.. Croydons got soul..
> 
> Home of Dubstep, Fairfield halls, Beanos records, The gun tavern, Croydon annual free festival in fantastic Lloyd park with acts like Roy ayes, Jimmy cliff & De La Soul + Croydon Mela asain spectacular..
> Pedestrian shopping areas, sports stores, home stores, clothing stores, pet stores, Surry street Market, A tram service to wonderfulll Mitcham And beyond, Multi cultural living in an suburban eden, Over 120 parks & open spaces, Street performers, The clock tower cafe, a museum, History, the dog & bull Inn, cobbled streets, Ambala sweets, halal butchers, bicycle shops galore, Court rooms, a fly over, A college, People, children, cats & dogs..
> ...




I really cant tell if youre taking the piss!

fairfield halls = soul


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 28, 2007)

Callie said:
			
		

> I really cant tell if youre taking the piss!
> 
> fairfield halls = soul



I think he has a point. Croydon has felt more like a comunity to me than anywhere else I have lived in london bar prehaps Ealing. 

it gets a bad rap for the shit bits, but there are lots of good things that nobody hears about outside of the area.


----------



## sir.clip (Sep 28, 2007)

Callie said:
			
		

> I really cant tell if youre taking the piss!
> 
> fairfield halls = soul




Listen! 

At Fairfield halls in the next few months you got, Soweto gospel choir, Prince Buster, The Blues band, Geno washington & Eddie floyd, The magic of Mowtown... 

Alexandra o-neil has played there so has coollio & too many gospel & R&B singers streching back decades.. So yes!!! Croydon has soul.. & No I aint taking the piss...


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 28, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> Free bus travel for kids is a nightmare, imho, because the lazy buggers jump onto passing buses just to go one stop or two, thereby filling up said bus so that those of us who want to go a bit further get stuck at bus stops!
> 
> I think it is a great idea, and it might have cut down on the school run of cars, but it drives me crazy!
> 
> ...


The only solution I've found - and this goes back a long time before free bus travel for the yoof  cos it wasn't so great then, either - is to treat 3.00-4.30pm as an absolutely no-go time. It's another country now, and I won't be tempted at any price.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 28, 2007)

sir.clip said:
			
		

> Listen!
> 
> At Fairfield halls in the next few months you got, Soweto gospel choir, Prince Buster, The Blues band, Geno washington & Eddie floyd, The magic of Mowtown...
> 
> Alexandra o-neil has played there so has coollio & too many gospel & R&B singers streching back decades.. So yes!!! Croydon has soul.. & No I aint taking the piss...


Some of that is fair enough, but sometimes I look at the upcoming turns and I feel like I'm on a Med cruise with 2,000 Blackpool landladies.


----------



## hipipol (Sep 28, 2007)

Croydon - Garden City of Tomorrow


----------



## Callie (Sep 28, 2007)

London_Calling said:
			
		

> Some of that is fair enough, but sometimes I look at the upcoming turns and I feel like I'm on a Med cruise with 2,000 Blackpool landladies.



I went to see Sean Hughes on wednesday  the glen miller band were also on that night 

nah i like croydon, just not sure that the fairfield halls has anything to do with the 'soul' of the place


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 28, 2007)

hipipol said:
			
		

> Croydon - Garden City of Tomorrow


it would certainly help if the whole place were knocked down, dug up and replaced by landscape gardening


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 28, 2007)

London_Calling said:
			
		

> treat 3.00-4.30pm as an absolutely no-go time.


Its not that bad, but it is pretty crap, loads of shops all the same, armies of school kids, and confused old people. I was there the other day at that time, it was pretty depressing and alienating.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 28, 2007)

London_Calling said:
			
		

> The only solution I've found - and this goes back a long time before free bus travel for the yoof  cos it wasn't so great then, either - is to treat 3.00-4.30pm as an absolutely no-go time. It's another country now, and I won't be tempted at any price.



For me, it's the morning rushhour which causes me real upset. Watching buses sailing past, knowing that they are only full of lazy yoofs who will be getting off in a couple of stops, is really annoying.

Bastard yoof, I say.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 28, 2007)

Gavin Bl said:
			
		

> Its not that bad, but it is pretty crap, loads of shops all the same, armies of school kids, and confused old people. I was there the other day at that time, it was pretty depressing and alienating.


Fwiw, on that point I wasn't talking specifically of Croydon - just a general policy I have in relation to buses between 3 and 4.30pm.



The morning rush hours are another country regadless of school children. No fucking chance


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 28, 2007)

London_Calling said:
			
		

> Fwiw, on that point I wasn't talking specifically of Croydon - just a general policy I have in relation to buses between 3 and 4.30pm.
> 
> The morning rush hours are another country regadless of school children. No fucking chance


Fair enough, its just double bad in Croydon


----------



## han (Sep 28, 2007)

TopCat said:
			
		

> Croydon is great BTW. Brilliant parks, great shopping, loads of places to eat and go out, trams, post modern architechture, the wonderful Fairfield Halls, the picturesque Leon House, the amazing Red Lion in Coulsdon, the wonderfully preserved Croydon Airport, the legions of engineering factories on the Purley way, Brighton only half an hour away, tuppence a pint etc...



 

I have changed my opinion of Croydon actually, having recently discovered it. Before I'd only driven through it, and consequently thought it was hideous. But recently I've explored it on foot and it's ok! It's loads more convenient for shopping than central London if you live on the edges of Brixton/Streatham, being only 15 mins on the train from Streatham Hill station. That massive shopping centre has everything.

If you explore a little bit and don't just take it at face value with the dreadful reputation it has, there are quite a lot of hidden gems and history. The Croydon Museum is excellent - we went there on a workshy. There are loads of restaurants and indian foodstores on the road to Croydon from Norbury onwards, and it's close to the countryside, and of course Brighton.

It's not stunning by any means, and I wouldn't want to hang out in the centre of Croydon of a night, but it'd be an ok place to live especially if your social life is based in Central London and you didn't hang out there all the time.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 28, 2007)

/\  Well yeah, that makes for a nice n'busy awayday, but then you go home.  Try waking up there a few times*

















*exaggerated for effect.


----------



## hitechlolife (Sep 28, 2007)

I spent most of my teenage years & most of my 20's hanging around in Croydon (Lived in Wallington) i've been living in Hackney for the past 3 years so the Croydon days seem tame in comparison. Interstingly, Croydon seems to get a bad rep but i've seen much more aggro in nearby Sutton.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 28, 2007)

hitechlolife said:
			
		

> I spent most of my teenage years & most of my 20's hanging around in Croydon (Lived in Wallington) i've been living in Hackney for the past 3 years so the Croydon days seem tame in comparison. Interstingly, Croydon seems to get a bad rep but i've seen much more aggro in nearby Sutton.


I hated living in Sutton, I think I might have mentioned it already on this thread - everyone seemed angry all the time. And you would just run and hide if England were playing...


----------



## hitechlolife (Sep 28, 2007)

Gavin Bl said:
			
		

> everyone seemed angry all the time. And you would just run and hide if England were playing...



Spot on Gavin, total shit hole. I've seen some of the most sickening violence in Sutton High Street.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 28, 2007)

hitechlolife said:
			
		

> Spot on Gavin, total shit hole. I've seen some of the most sickening violence in Sutton High Street.



Yes, I lived there at the time of the Euro 96 football, and a really nice Spanish restaurant and a quite a nice Irish-theme pub were smashed up when England went out. Pretty much as soon as the shops shut it was just really unpleasant.  A man was beaten virtually to death outside our flat one night, by his 'friend'.

And I couldn't particularly work out why it was like this, I've lived in Enfield and know Croydon, so I'm used to that slightly lairy edge of London, boy racer, type of place, but Sutton was just horrible - apparently reasonably affluent, but just so unpleasant...


----------



## metalguru (Sep 28, 2007)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> and that's wrong because.... ?



Because what the hell is the whole of Bradford or Nottingham doing right next to Central London?


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 28, 2007)

I think it just goes with the territory. All of those twilight-zone shopping towns that surround the metropolis are pretty similar, Bexley and Dartford, Bromley, Croydon, Sutton, Kingston - you can join the dots up. They're the epitome of the weekend teenage drinking culture as seen on numerous cctv-based tv shoes.


----------



## Farmer Giles (Sep 29, 2007)

xenon_2 said:
			
		

> Is Big Apple records still there? Remembered from my breif dallience into hardcore.



No, John closed the shop down 3 years ago now. Big shame.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 27, 2015)

Spotted this in my boy's comic last night:


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 27, 2015)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


>


I kind of want to frame that one. I just can't remember if I have it in the attic somewhere. I'd kick myself if I bought it for £7 and then found I already had one.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 27, 2015)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I kind of want to frame that one. I just can't remember if I have it in the attic somewhere. I'd kick myself if I bought it for £7 and then found I already had one.


Let's be clear: _have_ you just bought a copy for £7?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 27, 2015)

DaveCinzano said:


> Let's be clear: _have_ you just bought a copy for £7?


Not yet. Why?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 27, 2015)

han said:


> I have changed my opinion of Croydon actually, having recently discovered it. Before I'd only driven through it, and consequently thought it was hideous. But recently I've explored it on foot and it's ok! It's loads more convenient for shopping than central London if you live on the edges of Brixton/Streatham, being only 15 mins on the train from Streatham Hill station. That massive shopping centre has everything.
> 
> If you explore a little bit and don't just take it at face value with the dreadful reputation it has, there are quite a lot of hidden gems and history. The Croydon Museum is excellent - we went there on a workshy. There are loads of restaurants and indian foodstores on the road to Croydon from Norbury onwards, and it's close to the countryside, and of course Brighton.
> 
> It's not stunning by any means, and I wouldn't want to hang out in the centre of Croydon of a night, but it'd be an ok place to live especially if your social life is based in Central London and you didn't hang out there all the time.


Sounds like you have only been west and centre. Some of it is stunning. As top cat said most of the parks are brilliant and range from regular park, to scrub, to woods to wilderness. A regular drive through Croydon diverts you from anything good, and there it little to like about the town centre. Though the pub on Surrey street and the art café bar place just off it are great.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 5, 2015)

LLoyds PArk was always a fave, as was Addington hills until the Trams started running through it.
"Is Croydon that bad?" Well, if you measure how good a town is by the quality of it's pond shops...
99p Stores In Croydon Fined For 'Urine Coated' Products

BTW is it time to make Croydon a City?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 5, 2015)

hash tag said:


> LLoyds PArk was always a fave, as was Addington hills until the Trams started running through it.
> "Is Croydon that bad?" Well, if you measure how good a town is by the quality of it's pond shops...
> 99p Stores In Croydon Fined For 'Urine Coated' Products
> 
> BTW is it time to make Croydon a City?


I genuinely thought you were making a joke about the fact that Croydon has shops selling accessories for people with ponds!!




But no, it will never be time for Croydon to be a city!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 5, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> I genuinely thought you were making a joke about the fact that Croydon has shops selling accessories for people with ponds!!



Could be a great way to entice an experienced former parliamentarian looking for a new seat


----------



## Poi E (Dec 9, 2015)

hash tag said:


> BTW is it time to make Croydon a City?



Take it that is meant in a humorous vein given how many times they've tried and failed to have it so declared. It's a fucking dormitory suburb for London. It is unlikely to become a commercial or technical hub; the big companies have left and they mostly missed the boat on tech stuff. Perhaps they might get on with converting the empty office space to flats.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 9, 2015)

hash tag said:


> BTW is it time to make Croydon a City?


 
A city? Nah. A reservoir? Possibly.


----------



## ffsear (Dec 10, 2015)

Poi E said:


> Take it that is meant in a humorous vein given how many times they've tried and failed to have it so declared. It's a fucking dormitory suburb for London. It is unlikely to become a commercial or technical hub; the big companies have left and they mostly missed the boat on tech stuff. Perhaps they might get on with converting the empty office space to flats.




Clearly 

Croydon rents set to surge by 63 per cent by 2017

'A historic day for Croydon': Westfield/Hammerson given green light after long road to regeneration

Croydon: the London borough with start-up ambitions - FT.com


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 10, 2015)

croydon is a great place to live. still cheap in many areas.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 10, 2015)

I bought my place for 305 eight years ago, ten years before that it was 76 grand. Less than the one bedroom shithole I had in bermonsey at the time. If I'd have bought in Croydon back then it would have been life changing for me. I still have that much to pay off. I'd have paid it off years ago or would live in mthe mansions up the road.


----------



## Poi E (Dec 11, 2015)

Battling a proposed development at the end of our yard where they want to squeeze three four bedroom homes onto a postage stamp of old garages that back onto our yards and the neighbours.


ffsear said:


> Clearly
> 
> Croydon rents set to surge by 63 per cent by 2017
> 
> ...



Fair enough.

All the council has left is building some shops and hailing it as an achievement. Brilliant. Minimum wage jobs and zero hour contracts.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 15, 2015)

CROYDON: BLAZING A TRAIL



> A man accused of stealing a crate of Lucozade while riding a hoverboard may make British legal history after being charged with offences including driving the gadget on a pavement.
> 
> Omaree Lindsay, 19, *from Croydon*, Surrey, is thought to face one of the first prosecutions under new laws that ban the use of the motorised devices on roads and pavements, after he was allegedly filmed riding into a Co-op and out again carrying a crate of Lucozade...


Man accused of stealing crate of Lucozade could make UK legal history


----------



## sim667 (Dec 15, 2015)




----------

